# I just got a new slave hooman.



## philodice (May 31, 2008)

Good morning! I am Marie. Actually, I have recently been promoted to "Queen Marie Laveau". It's good to have a forum where my new slave can learn the ropes. Two days ago she was a hopless and vile cuddler. She actually bathed me and wrapped me in a towel. Uggh. Now she is reading teh slave rule book and is giving me the respect I deserve. Instead of running after me, she tosses food at me. Much better. Thanks, RO.

The nerve...petting royalty. *sniff* I should be the one petting her, see how she likes it.


----------



## philodice (May 31, 2008)

OMG I just caught my girlfriend Tyler bunnyflopping for the hooman. I'm going to have to teach her to be more aloof. You can't let on that you like the place so soon after moving in. I dissaprove.


----------



## Pipp (Jun 1, 2008)

:laughsmiley:

pipp :bunny24


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jun 1, 2008)

*:laughsmiley:*

*Oh dat hooman its cwazies! and Tywers needs to lurn how to get dat swave to werk rite!*

*Mawee.... have you fakied bein' hert yets? Dat a funny wun! *

*Cwovabunny*

*philodice wrote: *


> OMG I just caught my girlfriend Tyler bunnyflopping for the hooman. I'm going to have to teach her to be more aloof. You can't let on that you like the place so soon after moving in. I dissaprove.


----------



## philodice (Jun 1, 2008)

Noo, It just isn't FAIR. It's soo comfy ans soo relaxing, I was stretched out in full lounge posish yesterday and she SAW me.

So what's the use pretending now. I won't flop, but I will stretch out. Queens need beauty sleep after all.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 1, 2008)

Good luck with your slave, I thought mine would never catch on, don't give up hope they can be taught!

Princess Velvet


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (Jun 24, 2008)

doya know what the best ting is for those hooman kinds?....give 'em the bunnybutt treetmint.

Missy Pumpkin


----------



## FallingStar (Jun 24, 2008)

:rofl:Hoomans are funny.


~

Buttercup


----------



## Bunnylove (Jun 29, 2008)

You gotta know how to make the hoomans work for yu, sillys.



Milkyway


----------

